# Pouilly-Fuissé methods



## jjduen (Nov 17, 2013)

My wife has always liked the taste of Pouilly-Fuissé ever since before we met (over 30 years).

Since I have recently started getting into making wine, i was wondering if anyone knows or has a recipe/method for the same wine or a taste equivalent.

I beleive that Pouilly-Fuissé is a chardonnay as its base but i have not idea what yeast is used, what oak is used, etc.

Can anyone give me a little guidance please.


----------



## salcoco (Nov 18, 2013)

it is indeed Chardonnay. the problem it is French Chardonnay, therefore flavor etc will be developed from the French environment. You can try some of the French Chardonnay wine kits and see if they fit the bill.


----------

